# pc configuration for i5 2320



## jenimukanna (May 1, 2013)

Hi everyone 
i'm using i5 2320 with dh61ww motherboard with 8gb ram and asus gt460 ddr5 graphic card like to change the motherboard to asus  P8B75 V and asus radeon 7850 is that good selection or i may pick the wrong one please help me out for good configuration  and i'm  planning to ordered edifer da 5000 pro which is good sound card for it ....... ?


----------



## dusu94 (May 1, 2013)

Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 1, 2013)

Link -
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compone...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## jenimukanna (May 2, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Games : crysis 3 ,crysis 2 ,nfs mostwanted 2012, and nfs run assassin's greed 4  . movies all round 1080p . 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 20k  to 23k graphics card and motherboard 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: win 7 ultimate 64bit or windows 8 if games support 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:i'm having one tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No, i'm using dell 23 inch led with  1080p 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:i'm using i5 2320 with dh61ww motherboard with 8gb ram and asus gt460 ddr5 graphic card like to change the motherboard to asus P8B75 V and asus radeon 7850 is that good selection i planning to ordered edifer da 5000 pro which is good sound card for it

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:this week 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:done by  assembler 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:tamilnadu ,madurai no online 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:future proof components


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 2, 2013)

What PSU do you have?Post the model no too.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 2, 2013)

corsair cx600 v2 80 plus


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 2, 2013)

Good...
Get the Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT @ 18k and a Gigabyte GAH77M D3H @ 5.5K


----------



## jenimukanna (May 2, 2013)

only 7850 2gb @ 14.2k is available  gigabyte mb is not available in my town asus mb  is available please suggest in asus


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 2, 2013)

Asus P8H77 M LE @ 6.4k


----------



## jenimukanna (May 2, 2013)

k what about graphic card

the 2gb version is available in asus  radeon hd 7850 is that 2 gb useful and the 7870 asus is priced @ 25k out of my budget sapphire i couldn't found in my town for long time worried about after sales service


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 2, 2013)

The card is highly overpriced... Wt you can do is come to Chennai and buy or order online... You can save some money as well as get huge performance.....


----------



## jenimukanna (May 2, 2013)

k i will buy the asus motherboard p8h77 mle after that i will be buying this graphic card

how about gigabyte 7870 found in flipkart


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2013)

Currently Vednat Computer, Kolkata, is selling Sapphire HD 7870 XT at 16.6K + 4% Vat which is the cheapest. Although they don't have any Online portal, you can place order by calling them. Plenty of forum members, including me, have purchased their configurations and different high end components from them and I think all of 'em can vote positive for their service.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 3, 2013)

i couln't find any hd 7870 please find me some alternative can i use my asus gts 450 ddr5 in asus p8 h77 mle now and can change it after i get the 7870 later


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

yes you can use gt 450 in it.

you can put any gpu in that mobo


----------



## jenimukanna (May 3, 2013)

ashish how about asus 7850 2gb for 1080p ultra settings in games and movies full hd  usage its currently available for 14.2k in my town


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

no games are going to be gpu demanding and demanding more.hd 7870 is must or have look at gtx 660 if it is available


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 3, 2013)

Yup. GTX 660 is Also a good choice here...


----------



## jenimukanna (May 3, 2013)

found asus 7870 2 gb  @ 23250 is that good price


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

lol hd 7950 is @rs 21000 lol,look at gtx 660


----------



## Myth (May 3, 2013)

jenimukanna said:


> found asus 7870 2 gb  @ 23250 is that good price


7870 is around 16.5k, 7870xt is 17.2k, 7950 + boost is 21.5k. These are local rates in kolkata. 
I think the 660ti asus dc2 is 22k or so.
Check the details below posted by Cilus. Contact them and order whichever gpu you want. 



Cilus said:


> Currently Vednat Computer, Kolkata, is selling Sapphire HD 7870 XT at 16.6K + 4% Vat which is the cheapest. Although they don't have any Online portal, you can place order by calling them. Plenty of forum members, including me, have purchased their configurations and different high end components from them and I think all of 'em can vote positive for their service.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 3, 2013)

sorry ,i can't found anything in sapphire 7870 xt and the vednat  computers will not be supplying in madurai in chennai its price 19.k out of stock but found asus  gtx660 @16k is that reasonable

please help me out in this 5.1 edifer da 5000 pro also is that good to buy


----------



## vkl (May 3, 2013)

Check with mdcomputers.
Sapphire HD 7870XT


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 3, 2013)

GTX 660 for 16k is Reasonable . Go for it ....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 3, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> GTX 660 for 16k is Reasonable . Go for it ....


For a 2GB version, possibly factory overclocked- yes.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 4, 2013)

i placed the order for asus gtx660 2gb please tell me about the speakers for 5.1 setup

Intel DH77EB Motherboard or  asus h77 mle for i5 2320  

please tell i have to  place the order


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2013)

jenimukanna said:


> i placed the order for asus gtx660 2gb please tell me about the speakers for 5.1 setup
> 
> Intel DH77EB Motherboard or  asus h77 mle for i5 2320
> 
> please tell i have to  place the order


I would prefer Asus H77 MLE.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2013)

Go with the Asus one if the Gigabyte is not available.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 5, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Games : crysis 3 ,crysis 2 ,nfs mostwanted 2012, and nfs run assassin's greed 4 . movies all round 1080p . 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 30k   any i5 processor ,motherboard ,ram,hardisk cabinet , graphic card and psu i'm having 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:yes 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: win 7 ultimate 64bit or windows 8 if games support 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 tb 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No, i'm using dell 23 inch led with 1080p 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:i'm having asus gtx 660 2 gb and corsair cx 600 v2 . 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:this week 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:done by assembler 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:tamilnadu ,madurai no online 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:future proof components

sorry i had sold my brother system that i5 2320 that i asked for configuration now i had sold it because of my bother money need  so please help me out in buying new processor third generation  motherboard ram,hardisk and cabinet

please guide me how to overclock after buying the system


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2013)

^ Why not go for AMD's FX 8350instead of i5? It's a great overclocker and much much better VFM than any i5 3xxxx. Plus, a good overclockable setup for i5 would cost nearly 8-9k more.

FX 8350 (11500)
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 (7100)
G.Skill ripjaws or corsair vengance 1600 MHz 8 Gb (~3900)
WD Blue 1 TB (3700 to 3900)
Corsair 400R (4900)

total: 31000

get CM Hyper 212 EVO later.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 6, 2013)

sorry dude  ONLY I5  NO AMD since i like intel please get good configurations in it, how about i5 3570k using without overlock and overclock in future


----------



## darkther (May 6, 2013)

i5-3470 ~11300
Gigabyte b75-D3H ~5600
Corsair vengeance/dominator 8gb (2x4gb dual channel) ~4800
WD Caviar blue 1 TB ~3900
Corsair 400R ~4900

Get an SSD later. You won't be able to buy an i5 processor which could be overclocked at that price range, so this will be the best config for you I think.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 6, 2013)

what will be the budget for overclocking cpu and tell me the budget


----------



## darkther (May 6, 2013)

If you want a processor suitable for overclocking and which will be in your budget, you have to go for an AMD processor.

I suggest on not overclocking if you want your processor to last for long 

i5-3570k ~14500
Gigabyte H77M-D3H ~5850

and all the same stuff, you could go with a cheaper RAM.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 6, 2013)

k... i accept your suggestion i5 second generatin or i5 third generation

can your differ hard disk and ssd


----------



## darkther (May 6, 2013)

Third generation is no doubt better than the 2nd generation. Both the i5-3470 and i5-3570k are 3rd generation.

What config have you decided to go with then?


----------



## jenimukanna (May 7, 2013)

as your suggestion going to i5 third generation i'm already having gtx660 2gb graphic card and corsair cx600 v2 psu then rest  have to buy already sold i5 2320 with 61ww with 8gb ram  and asus gts450 graphic card and 1tb hard disk for only 16k  because of my brother so now the system should have future proof components

anyone help me out with some configurations

k i will be buying i5 3570k and will not overclock since i have to use cooler or not


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

If you are not going to overclock then do not buy the "k" version of Intel's processors e.g. i5-3570k. So my suggestion is that save some money on the processor by getting i5-3470 and spend more on the graphics card. As the latest games demand some higher end GPU, so there will be no need to change it in a few years and even if you get a high resolution monitor.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 7, 2013)

i'm already having gtx 660 2gb

motherboard for the i5 3470 which is best 4+4 or one stick  8gb ram ,wb or segate hdd


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

Can you please list which items do you exactly have now and which parts have you decided to buy? I am a little confused. 

Go with 4+4 (better if dual channel) and I would prefer WD.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 7, 2013)

having gtx660 2gb graphic card and corsair cx600 v2 psu then rest  have to buy


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

If no overclocking go with the i5-3470 build, and if yes you have to spend more 4-5k for processor and motherboard and also around 2.5k on a good CPU cooler, so go whichever suits you.

Let me know about it and be patient let the others wake up from their precious sleep and let them comment more on this.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 7, 2013)

i have not oc any processor but i like too oc .  k i'm waiting for others to comment


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

So, you are overclocking. What is your total budget now, and how much can you extend it?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 7, 2013)

Buddy, go with the FX 8350 . More VFM and can be OCed and cost is almost 10k less than Intel OC Rig... And AMD Cooler is also great But Intel s cooler is worst ... Harshil has suggested you a config , go with it...


----------



## jenimukanna (May 7, 2013)

extend upto 35k


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

1)tell me reason first why your upgrading your current i5 ?


----------



## jenimukanna (May 7, 2013)

because of my brother i'm upgrading he insist me to sell my i5 2320 need of money for him

what about i5 3570 without k series in my town its for 11500


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

ok so you want to oc cpu or not?


----------



## jenimukanna (May 7, 2013)

from your valuable review decided on non overclock processor but something nearly 3.5ghz

nothing to confuse i5 3470 or 3570 without k ,motherboard ,is that aftermarket cooler needed for non overclock processor


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

*OVERCLOCKABLE RIG
*
Intel i5 3570k - rs 13500

Gigabyte Z77 U3dh  - rs 12000

G.skill ripjaws 4gb x2 =8gb - rs 4000

Wd/Tosibha 1tb - rs 3700

Nzxt gamma cabinet - rs 2500

Total - Rs 35900

for future proof oc rig is must

Cm hyper evo 212 @rs 2100


*NON-OVERCLOCKABLE RIG*



Intel i5 3570 - rs 11500

Asus h77 mobo - rs 6500

G.skill ripjaws 4gb x2 =8gb - rs 4000

Wd/Tosibha 1tb - rs 3700

Corsair 400r cabinet - rs 4700

Total - rs  30,400


----------



## dusu94 (May 7, 2013)

+1 to ashish's non-overclockable rig


----------



## jenimukanna (May 7, 2013)

memory stick corsair 8gb vengenance is available for 4.2 other then in flipkart gkill ripjaws for 4.2 but online i couldn't find 4+4 ram out of stock in flipkart and retail  is there any online  i couldn't find corsair 400r anywhere is  there  cabinet should fit my gtx660


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 7, 2013)

jenimukanna said:


> memory stick corsair 8gb vengenance is available for 4.2 other then in flipkart gkill ripjaws for 4.2 but online i couldn't find 4+4 ram out of stock in flipkart and retail  is there any online  i couldn't find corsair 400r anywhere is  there  cabinet should fit my gtx660


Can you be a bit clearer? Write in points instead and use full stops wherever required.


----------



## Myth (May 7, 2013)

@OP: Take the non OC config by ASHISH65.
As for ram, there isnt much difference between 4gb x 2 and a single 8gb. Two modules ensure you can still run your system if one fails.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 7, 2013)

Yeah, a dual channel RAM is best here... OP go with 2x 4 GB sticks


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

@OP: The NZXT Gamma is a good choice for you, if you can't find a 400R, plus its cheaper too and have 2x side panel fan mounting option.

NZXT Gamma Link here

Corsair 400R Link here

You could also get a 300R Link here


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

another alternative

*NZXT Tempest 410 - **www.primeabgb.com/index.phppage=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=4117&category_id=112&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> another alternative
> 
> *NZXT Tempest 410 - **www.primeabgb.com/index.phppage=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=4117&category_id=112&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53



^It doens't look so good and isn't too popular.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 7, 2013)

My vote is for Corsair 400R !!!


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

^Mine too


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

even mine vote for 400r unless op want good looking cabi


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

400R looks good with those front led fans. And NZXT Gamma looks quite ugly.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 7, 2013)

k dude i will wait to get corsair 400r k last the motherboard for i5 3570


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

First tell me how much is left in your budget after getting everything except the motherboard


----------



## jenimukanna (May 7, 2013)

8k for motherboard


----------



## darkther (May 8, 2013)

Go with either Gigabyte GA H77 DS3H or Asus p8 h77 MLE or p8 h77 v (if you could get one)


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 8, 2013)

^Gigabyte is not available in his town. So ASUS is the only option


----------



## jenimukanna (May 9, 2013)

asus h77 m pro is good to buy


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 9, 2013)

yes it is good one


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 9, 2013)

What you have decided till now?


----------



## jenimukanna (May 10, 2013)

p8 h77 m pro and h77 v are same price but  for 9.2k which  is good to buy


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 10, 2013)

Dont spend 9k for a h77 mobo...buy a 6k mobo...tat would be enough...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Dont spend 9k for a h77 mobo...buy a 6k mobo...tat would be enough...


----------



## jenimukanna (May 10, 2013)

asus h77 mle 6.2k


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 10, 2013)

Yeah, go ahead with it. If you wanna spend 9k get the 6k mobo and a CM evo 212 @ 2k . This cooler will make make processor happy !!!


----------



## jenimukanna (May 10, 2013)

for i5 3570 after market cooler is neccesary


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 11, 2013)

After market cooler is not necessary ... If you wanna spend full 9k , I gave you a Choice


----------



## jenimukanna (May 11, 2013)

final configuration regarding ashish 
i5 3570 -12k ordered
p8h77 mle planning to buy - 6.2k
corsair vengance ram 4+4 -4.8k
wd 1tb - 3.8k
asus nvidea gtx660 cu2  16.2k 
asus dvd -1k
cabinet couldn't find corsair 300r priced 4.7 for glass window panel or cm 341 -3k 
os win 8 or win 7 64bit ultimate


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 11, 2013)

If GSKILL is available , go with it.

Also for cabinets NZXT Gamma @ 2.5K
NZXT Source Elite 210 @ 2.7k 
Corsair 400R @ 5K 
Check for these Cabinets


----------



## jenimukanna (May 11, 2013)

only cooler master cabinet is available


----------



## vaibhavs800 (May 11, 2013)

Get 300 r much better than cm. Search for haf 912 advanced too.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 11, 2013)

G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com 
the above ram is good to buy ?


----------



## vaibhavs800 (May 11, 2013)

Get this one, if getting from flipkart
Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX) - Kingston: Flipkart.com

The only thing matters while buying ram is good enough heatsink, frequency and timing. The one you mentioned and this one is almost same in all the three aspects so get the cheaper one


----------



## jenimukanna (May 11, 2013)

corsair 300r 4.6 with window panel no other go

can i buy this


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 11, 2013)

Whats the price of 400R in ur place?


----------



## jenimukanna (May 11, 2013)

only 300r window is available that too 140km away from my area. 400r out of stock  if you know any online purchasing for 400r . shipping in tamilnadu please tell yar


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 11, 2013)

jenimukanna said:


> its available only 300r window that too 140km away from my area. 400r  available if you know any online purchasing  shipping in tamilnadu please tell yar


mdcomputers.in and vedant.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 13, 2013)

tuesday i'm getting 300r window panel still ram and motherboard has to come on friday


----------



## jenimukanna (May 14, 2013)

with  mb asus p8 h77 mle can it suppots i5 3570 turbo from 3.4 to 3.8


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 14, 2013)

Dont worry , even the B75 board supports.. You just need a Compatible Chipset Mobo and now you are good to go...

Dont worry , even the B75 board
supports.. You just need a Compatible
Chipset Mobo and now you are good to
go...


----------



## jenimukanna (May 14, 2013)

like to get 500 gb hard disk b'coz one  tb wd is not available only wd green available. how about seagate 1 tb for 3.8k is that good to buy


----------



## vaibhavs800 (May 15, 2013)

jenimukanna said:


> like to get 500 gb hard disk b'coz one  tb wd is not available only wd green available. how about seagate 1 tb for 3.8k is that good to buy



 if its a barracuda its even better than blue.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 15, 2013)

jenimukanna said:


> like to get 500 gb hard disk b'coz one  tb wd is not available only wd green available. how about seagate 1 tb for 3.8k is that good to buy


Both drives are good, but it's WD's A.S.S. thats (much) better.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 17, 2013)

Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4 in 1) Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com is this good to fit in 300r cabinet but having corsair vx600 v2

i5 3570 - 12.5k
p8h77 mle  - 6.2k
G kill ripjaws 1600 ram 4+4 -4.8k
seagate  1tb - 3.8k
asus nvidea gtx660 cu2 16.2k 
asus dvd -1k
corsair 300r windowed edition -4.6k iwith cx 600 v2 psu is good to run 
is any fans required for the setup or with 120mm intake and exhaust with cabinet is fine.
*Tomorrow my system may start   construction work like to thanks all of you guys who really help me in this Sainatarajan,Ashish,darther,myth,harshilsharma,vaibhav.and others*


----------



## jenimukanna (May 19, 2013)

i have assembled all the components its looking really nice  . post picture later , i have some problems ,only one fan is running in cabinet corsair 300r windowed the rear fan there is no option to connect the front fan in motherboard 

1) how to connect the front fan with p8 h77 mle 
2) i didn't like the realtek 887  please suggest some good sound card having speaker edifer da 5000 pro 
3) os windows 7 proffesional that came with hcl laptop only 32 bit but i''m having 8 gb like to get  win  7 ultimate pirated one is that good but aware of blue screen 
4) List me some good software for entertainment and multimedia

5) i have updated the gtx 660 with the cd drivers is that good or latest drivers are needed
6) new to asus motherboard help me in smart setup in fan ,oc GPU, and other features

please tell me good antivirus for heavy internet usage


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 19, 2013)

jenimukanna said:


> i have assembled all the components its looking really nice  . post picture later , i have some problems ,only one fan is running in cabinet corsair 300r windowed the rear fan there is no option to connect the front fan in motherboard
> 
> 1) how to connect the front fan with p8 h77 mle
> 2) i didn't like the realtek 887  please suggest some good sound card having speaker edifer da 5000 pro
> ...


Congratulations on your purchase.

1. The chassis fan connector is a 4 pin connector near the cpu fan connector (the two actually look very same, except the color). Read the manual for more accurate position of the port
2. Get Asus Xonar DG available for 1500 (ASUS SOUND CARD XONAR DG).
3. For >3 Gb RAM, you should always install a 64 bit OS. Get WIn 7/8 bit. If you are an engineering student, you may avail a free copy of Windows os (and win os, XP, vista, 7 and even 8) from dreamSpark account. Contask your college's admin or dreamspark.
4. that will take lots of time to type . read this section of TDF : Freeware or browse various software sites. remember, there are always free/open source alternatives available for any software, so opt for them and avoid using pirated softwares.
5. the driver in CD is always out of date. Download the latest driver from Nvidia's website.
6. For overclocking GPU, use the utility included in the graphic card cd (download the latest version of the same). read some tutorial before doing so. And that cpu (i5 3570) cannot be overclocked. What fan setup have you done so far?

For antivirus, I recommend Norton Internet Security 2013. Very good detection, very low memory and processor footprint. You may read this thread for more information: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/138653-antivirus-guide-user-reviews.html


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 19, 2013)

Congratz on your new purchase buddy... and all your doubts has been explained in a good way by Harshil


----------



## jenimukanna (May 19, 2013)

i will take down harshil explained the front usb 3.0 does not detecting usb 2.0 what may be the problem ...... default fan setting in i5


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 19, 2013)

^ can you post it again, clearly? I'm unable to get what you are asking?


----------



## jenimukanna (May 19, 2013)

front usb 3.0 connector does not detecting pen drive 2.0 version

while inserting pen drive 2.0  in usb 3.0 front its not detecting


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 19, 2013)

Is it detecting usb3.0 pen drive? Try resetting front panel usb connector on the motherboard.

Is it detecting usb3.0 pen drive? Try resetting front panel usb connector on the motherboard.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 19, 2013)

dn't have pen drive  3.0 now have to check tommorrow

can u tell me website which i can overview the motherboard assembled i have doubt with the assembler who charged rs500 for it not install all the content in mb cd 

ram speed always  shows 60% dn't know ? help me in this  recently installed  norton internet protection

hey its norton who had taken 60% of ram  after uninstall its working normal


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 20, 2013)

Check the motherboard manual or manufacturer's website for location of front panel usb connector. Download all drivers from manufacturer's website.Check the motherboard manual or manufacturer's website for location of front panel usb connector. Download all drivers from manufacturer's website.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 20, 2013)

I think you have not Installed all the Required Drivers...


----------



## jenimukanna (May 20, 2013)

tommorrow after my work i have to check all that and install win 7 ultimate 64 bit ,then install all the drivers from  asus site .

before installing all the games


----------



## jenimukanna (May 23, 2013)

how is Microsoft Windows 8 Pro


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 23, 2013)

You want to install windows 8?


----------



## jenimukanna (May 23, 2013)

windows 7 ultimate 64 bit is not available , but i found win 8 but this is the first time lie to install how about win 8 can it support all the  games like nfs run,nfs mw2,crysis 3 , farcry, borderlands 2  how is the user point of view

in 32 bit i recently installed eset 6 smart security my ram always shows 60 percent what may be the problem

hi
i brought new asus xonar dg after install when i plug my 2.1 speakers the jack detention is not found the sound is not coming in asus xonar dg..... plug all the jack but not determined please help using board audio


----------

